# Distance Plugging



## roym (Aug 6, 2006)

What conventional reel would you match to a 10' rod for throwing 1.5-2.5 oz plugs from the beach. My main goal is distance. I can throw my spinning setup 90-100 yards consistently but would like that extra 20-30 yards occasionally. Input is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sounds liek a 6500 cs abu would do the trick for ya. maybe add a dual level wind bearing kit and somecarbon drag..should deal with about anything you are gonna tangle with fairly well 


Jesse


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Setup*

I would say there is no conventional that can outcast a spinning reel properly set up with under 3 oz. If there is I would like to see it. 10 lb power pro on a spinner with 2 oz and a 10 foot rod is a sweet deal. I've tried to match the distance with a conventional and light weight and it isn't even close. After about 4 oz the conventional setup will start pulling away. That is just what I have found to bee true. Also way too many blowups with a hot conventional reel and light weights.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Before you go convenc for plugging watch this Video. He is a very well respected Surf caster who fishes the East coast and Mexico

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9wY6IJb5-3M


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

junkmansj said:


> Before you go convenc for plugging watch this Video. He is a very well respected Surf caster who fishes the East coast and Mexico


the one on the video is HPD (high plains drifter) he uses tica dolphin SE (spinner) on a breakaway LDX, he casts 400-500x a day when surf fishing in mexico and consistently hits 130-150 yards.

he has a lot of reviews on distance casting tips and techniques:
http://surfishmexico.pbwiki.com/

scroll to the bottom page you'll find reviews on line (braids), knots, distance casting lures and etc...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*spinner hands down*

for this application- I agree with SR and the others, conventionals are best left for the heavier weights, light to medium plugging distance is achieved with spinners and braid.


BTW- I am in the process of building the same rod as seen in the video- building it spinning for light to medium duty plugging chores.

Keep in mind as far as the video goes- for him to hit 150 yds he had to add weight to the plug. Makes sense, a large wooden plug is not the best choice for distance, but he shows how to "get er done". 

The rod in the video is a Rainshadow model, 11'6" rated 2-5 oz.


----------



## roym (Aug 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the info. I went from a Tica Dolphin 9' (rated 3/4-3oz) to a Tsunami Air Wave 10'(overated at 2-6oz) and have found the extra distance combined with my old Stradic 8000 and 30lb Suffix braid and 1.5 to 2.0 oz plugs such as Gibbs and Tsunami pencils. You saved me a lot of time and effort.

Roy M


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I use a Saint Croix 10 foot surf rod with a 560 slammer. I can cast 135 yards in the calm consistently with 3 ounce Hopkins no equals. I can cast a 2 ¼ ounce Polaris Popper about 100 yards in the calm. Great bluefish rig.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

junkmansj said:


> Before you go convenc for plugging watch this Video. He is a very well respected Surf caster who fishes the East coast and Mexico
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9wY6IJb5-3M



Hes just put a new video on youtube on surf plugging giving very clear advice.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

surf rat said:


> I would say there is no conventional that can outcast a spinning reel properly set up with under 3 oz. If there is I would like to see it. 10 lb power pro on a spinner with 2 oz and a 10 foot rod is a sweet deal. I've tried to match the distance with a conventional and light weight and it isn't even close. After about 4 oz the conventional setup will start pulling away. That is just what I have found to bee true. Also way too many blowups with a hot conventional reel and light weights.


For me this is a Fact.


----------

